# Nissan 620 4x4 king cab lock up wheel when coasting to a stop



## KWALRATH (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a 1985 nissan 4x4 king cab pickup wint the z24 motor, 5speed stick trans and divorced transfercase. When I unload the motor by pressing the clutch, the truck sometime locks up the rear wheels. This is both when and when the brakes are not applied. in order to unlock the drive train, I have to shift the trans from a forward gear to reverse several time until it releases the drivetrain. This only happens after about 150 miles of driving.

There are 265k miles on the truck and it has always been maintained!

:wtf:

I have pulled the cover on the rear end and inspected it and found nothing wrong

I drained the transfer case and found no metal in the oil

I drained the trans and found normal metal wear netal powder shaving stuck to the magnet in the drain plug. There were no large metal fragments in the oil.

I inspected all the U joints and found nothing wrong.

Does any one have any experiance with this issue, if so, what was the problem?

Thanks in advance for any info you can provide me

Ken


----------

